# Two months waiting for this!!!



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 3, 2010)

Today I recived 2 packages!
One from my friends that sent me MAC from Abu Dhabi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







And the second one which i ordered online *TWO* months ago from USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here is what i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*MAC
187
168
219
Brush Cleanser
Espresso
Brule
Swimming

*MUFE
#92 - i've waited so long to order this, i loveee it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NYX
Round lip gloss - Strawberry, Red Tint and Honey
Jumbo lip pencil - Iris, Soft Fuschia
Round lipstick - Fig, Watermelon, Indian Pink, Vitamin, Twist, Spell Bound and Femme
Doll eye mascara - volume extreme black
Sharpener
Jumbo eyeshadow pencil - Milk and Horse Raddish
Rouge creme blush - Rose Petal and Red Cheek










I can't wait tommorow to play with it all


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Some packages are so worth waiting for! Let us know how you like them


----------



## marquise (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucky you!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Mar 3, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## Nicque (Mar 3, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice haul! Enjoy.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, so worth waiting for! I was double happy because one got here in the morning, and the second one in the afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just swatched all of them, loooooooveee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have to do a look later today, and post a fotd


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome! Are you wicked excited about the 187 brush? I waited for SOO long because it's such an investment brush, I'm so happy to have it now!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had a similar brush to 187, when i compared my brush to 187, my brush shouldn't exsist!!!
187 is so soft and dense, its my new love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you liking yours?


----------



## n_c (Mar 4, 2010)

Great haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_I've had a similar brush to 187, when i compared my brush to 187, my brush shouldn't exsist!!!
187 is so soft and dense, its my new love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you liking yours?_

 

Totally the same. I had a Coastal Scents duo fibre bursh, and it is NOTHING compared to the 187. Just the feel of it, you can tell it's so much higher quality. I love it!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice haul... defo worth the wait


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 5, 2010)

wow wow wow, that's an amazing haul!!!!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks !!!
I just can't put this away, it still sits on my desk and i watch it


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well i hope you enjoy everything since you had to wait so long.


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 5, 2010)

awesome haul!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome! I love to see hauls. Enjoy!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've tried all the stuf except lipglosess, it so windy right now, i don't want my hair to get stuck to lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cremeblushes are amazing, and lipsticks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mac espresso is wonderful for my brows, finally something for them to match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE #92 is my true love


----------

